# How to disable 1-touch ordering on the Kindle Fire



## lucita (Aug 11, 2013)

My little daughter made her first purchase the other day on my Kindle Fire... Men in Black 2!  Apparently through the 1-touch functionality.  

While I found it hilarious, I'd like to avoid this in the future.  How do I disable 1-touch ordering on my Kindle Fire, anyone have any insights?  I don't mind keeping it elsewhere.  Apologies if this question has already been answered somewhere else.

Many thanks in advance, 
Birgitte


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Two suggestions:
Go to your account at amazon.  Just click on your accounts do not arrow down.  Click on Manage payment options.
Do this on a computer.

Second on your fire, go to settings, tap the gear, tap more, tap parental controls and go from there.
HTH.
And you could tell your daughter no clicking the buy button without your permission.  
For an amazement yes even 3 and 4 year olds understand that concept.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Parental controls are a good start. . . .and you can also use the 'Freetime' app that should have come with the Fire. I don't have little kids but from reports it is quite good in making it so a kid can't do any more than you want them to.


----------



## Pickett (Jan 6, 2011)

My 21yo daughter accidentally made a $30 instant video purchase.  She told me immediately and I called all within a few minutes time.  Even so they acted like they were doing me a huge "one time" favor by refunding the purchase.  It made me disgusted bc she clearly didn't have time to even begin watching the series.

The point is, they sent me info on how to set up a password for all instant video purchases. I had to go into my account and go to Amazon Instant Video Settings and Devices.  There I could choose a five digit video pin for all Amazon Instant Video purchases.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Pickett said:


> My 21yo daughter accidentally made a $30 instant video purchase. She told me immediately and I called all within a few minutes time. Even so they acted like they were doing me a huge "one time" favor by refunding the purchase. It made me disgusted bc she clearly didn't have time to even begin watching the series.
> 
> The point is, they sent me info on how to set up a password for all instant video purchases. I had to go into my account and go to Amazon Instant Video Settings and Devices. There I could choose a five digit video pin for all Amazon Instant Video purchases.


Yeah, they were kind of doing you a favor -- because, although there's a 7 day return period for kindlebooks, everything else -- apps, videos, etc -- is 'you bought it, it's yours forever.' And, really, they don't know or care whether the person purchasing has time to watch it or not. 

Fortunately, they are _extremely_ customer centric so will make exceptions -- but I'm sure if you were asking every day they'd be pretty annoyed.  Which is why they probably emphasized the 'one time' thing and told you how to turn it off.


----------



## Pickett (Jan 6, 2011)

You are right, Ann.  I realize that is the policy, but I think it is a very greedy policy.  Not to say that most of their policies aren't generous, but given how extremely (times 10) easy they make it to purchase, and the fact that they don't make these "non-parental" controls well known (at least I had never read of it), I think this particular policy is greedy.
  
When I purchase in a store, I know I am purchasing.  When I purchase anywhere else online, there is a confirm button after I have made my choice.  This was on my daughter's laptop  and she claimed something about the mouse-as I recall something knocked it while she was sitting on her bed. I don't remember very clearly bc she was upset and then I got upset at Amazon's lecture. But it was an accident bc she immediately came running down and I saw the time she made the purchase.

Of course if this was happening every day I would expect annoyance on their part.  But to act like I am a bad child who should sit in the corner and will be severely punished next time I fall into their trap was not good customer service.

The good thing is that I was always stressed with the worry that this would happen to me and now, hopefully, it cannot.


----------



## Dragle (Dec 10, 2011)

I agree with you, Pickett, totally understand why you feel that way.

BTW another reason to turn on parental controls besides avoiding accidental purchases is to prevent someone from charging stuff on your account if the kindle is lost or stolen.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Dragle said:


> I agree with you, Pickett, totally understand why you feel that way.
> 
> BTW another reason to turn on parental controls besides avoiding accidental purchases is to prevent someone from charging stuff on your account if the kindle is lost or stolen.


If your kindle is lost or stolen; contact Amazon ASAP and they will deregister your kindle. Or go to your account and deregister it yourself.


----------



## 3pointers (Jan 8, 2010)

Tell your daughter not to feel bad.  I had to do the exact same thing for my elderly father when he clicked on some explicit language music the first day while he was looking at how the Fire worked and bought it.  I called Amazon the next day because he didn't even realize it until he got the email receipt.  I also got the "we're doing you a one-time favor" speech.  Still, I was grateful they refunded the money and immediately deleted the song from his Fire.

I also then set it up so that he had to use a password to make purchases so it wouldn't happen accidentally again.


----------

